# Series 5 on a break?



## Tanglefoot (Jul 30, 2012)

How come this series has ended half way through? Or is it just on a break for a week or two or what? If you look at the series lists there's supposed to be 20 episodes but last weeks was episode 10. What's going on?


----------

